# Forum Updates :: Style changes



## horseUSA (Nov 16, 2010)

I am in the process of updating the forums, and this currently requires work on creating a new style for the site. I am forced to revert back to default style until I am able to resolve issues with new forum. I apologize for this partial distraction. Please add any thoughts on future style/layout for the forums.(colors, graphics, etc)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank God...I thought that my mind was going to hell in a hand basket when I loaded the site and it was similiar, but different...

Of course, stopping by the watering hole for a few hours after work didn't help much 

Keep up the good work, Horse!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2010)

Thought my page marking had gone haywire for a moment and logged me into the wrong place.

Glad I'd not stopped off at the watering hole.......................anyway Horse, got no ideas for you but do like the way this forum stays so casual, reliable and informative which in part I guess is down to guys like you who keep the ball running. So thanks mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree, thanks horse!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks horse.
No one but you can do it.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2010)

One irritation I have just experienced. Used to be "current posts" and it would include my own responded to threads. I just was reading a thread, somehow closed the forum, and want to go back to That thread, but it is nowhere in site in "new posts" and I cannot find it..... how do I resolve this? Where do I find it???

Ah gees, I just looked around, had to find it in "search", can we put this link back in the top short cut menu??? As before? Bill


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2010)

N4521U said:


> One irritation I have just experienced. Used to be "current posts" and it would include my own responded to threads. I just was reading a thread, somehow closed the forum, and want to go back to That thread, but it is nowhere in site in "new posts" and I cannot find it..... how do I resolve this? Where do I find it???


Simply go to the forum list, select the forum you posted in, and the most recent posts will be at the top


----------



## Pong (Nov 17, 2010)

While we're at it, I wish I could change back to this old forum style. I really liked it. 







Check out the post count!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2010)

Pong said:


> While we're at it, I wish I could change back to this old forum style. I really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2010)

Ummm, fellas, we had the option of using that "skin" since the beginning, and its what Ive been using the whole time... Its called Artikus...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Doing a fantastic work Horse, as always! Thanks!!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Ummm, fellas, we had the option of using that "skin" since the beginning, and its what Ive been using the whole time... Its called Artikus...



It's not here now, Les. And it would be nice if it was the default and only theme on the forum. Easier on the siggies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 17, 2010)

Like Horse said, he had to revert back to the default layout, but it will only be temporary. I think we can manage until an update is delivered.

Looking forward to the changes Horse. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not that bothered with colours etc., I'm just glad that it's up and running!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work Horse. Must say I preferred the blue theme over the brown theme but that is a moot point.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 17, 2010)

There's no longer a Home button or a Who's Online button


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> There's no longer a Home button or a Who's Online button



no "My Threads" or "Todays Posts" ether


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 17, 2010)

Quick links has top has "today's post" and "who's online"

working to get new style going. I can only do so much, and will create just 2 styles. one that is blue based and the other brown.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

One thing that I'd like to ask is, would it be possible to have the forum itself, automatically resize the size of photos posted, as can be seen on some other forums? Not that I mind using Photobucket, but when you upload from your computer, you somtimes don't realise the size of the pic until it's posted and goes...'woooaaahh!' 
Other than that, I'm perfectly happy with whatever you do Horse! 
Less work for the 'crew', having to resize them...


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 17, 2010)

yea, I can work on setting up the ability to auto-size uploaded photos.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

That would great mate, thanks! As for the rest, it's all cool with me....you do an awesome job keeping this running!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2010)

I miss the "Home" button.... will it be back ??

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes as soon as he gets the forum off of the default setting which will be as soon as he gets finished with the site revamp we will have all of our links back guys. Please be patient. Horse is working on it.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 18, 2010)

This has probably already been addressed but what happened to "My Replies". I don't always take note of what or where I post to so that was always the first place I went to. Will that be back in the new style?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2010)

Good stuff Horse - anything which will improve things and keep us all on-line is worth waiting for, missing bits and all.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 18, 2010)

As part of the update process the site will be down for maintenance around 9pm EST tonight. For a short 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Panic!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucky's already going into the DTs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

9pm EST, that would 3am here in the UK, right? (Pheeeew!) I should be sound asleep then....I hope!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

I do miss the "My Threads" and "My Replies" buttons. It does seem the site is working smoother. Thanks Horse!!!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 19, 2010)

Lucky13, you can euphemistically call it sleep


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Euphe...what?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2010)

"Euphemism" is a bigass word that basically means that a big scary word has been substituted for a "warm and fuzzy" word so you won't get worried...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bigass word used by those that want be bigass bigasses?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, I resemble that remark Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Bigass word used by those that want be bigass bigasses?





lesofprimus said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark Jan!!!



What!? You're an bigass wannabe, or a bigassed bigass?


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 19, 2010)

due to popular demand, home, my threads and my replies are back


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2010)

Now see "Today's Posts" too. I use that the most - thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a surprise when I logged in today. 

Looking nice.


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2010)

Other than being used to the color scheme with the brown background (I guess I'm just used to the icons showing new posts), there's not a whole heckuvalot I'd like to see changed around here! Bang-up job you're doing, Horse! Its GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2010)

Forgive me for being ignorant of the site's options, but how can you change the skin of the forums?  

Other than that, thanks for maintaining our favorite forums, Horse.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 19, 2010)

Might want to consider moving the WWII banner at the top of the forum from the left side back to the center of the page.







Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> due to popular demand, home, my threads and my replies are back


----------



## mikewint (Nov 20, 2010)

Lucky13, I thought is was a sweatish word, trying to make you feel at home. No more polysyllabic words for me


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

Pong said:


> Forgive me for being ignorant of the site's options, but how can you change the skin of the forums?
> 
> Other than that, thanks for maintaining our favorite forums, Horse.



Pong, usually at the very bottom, to the left you should see where you can change the forum style.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

It's not there anymore NJ. I have been looking but have not found it yet. It may be gone. I'm going to check in the User CP.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, your right! hmmmmmmm...................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

It wasn't there. At least I didn't see it listed. Horse did say he was going to have two formats for the forum, maybe the second is not up and running yet.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats possible. I know when I clean my cookies and log on again it goes to the old arkus style which I can change at the bottom of the screen. But its gone on the clean blue.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anybody else had problems of getting kicked off? Sometimes I'll log in, read a post type a response, hit post and then told I need to log on again (which I've already done)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

Not yet VB. I had some posting problems Thursday evening but none since.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Has anybody else had problems of getting kicked off? Sometimes I'll log in, read a post type a response, hit post and then told I need to log on again (which I've already done)



I had that happen but only on laptops. strange


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Somehow I think this is just a stopgap, before the new style kicks in, might be wrong though...time will tell.


----------



## Pong (Nov 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Pong, usually at the very bottom, to the left you should see where you can change the forum style.



Thanks. Still waiting for that feature to return.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 21, 2010)

the option to change style will be there, but have to finish new style first. so that is why option is currently unavailable


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

By the way Horse, is it possible to get this one  turned the right way?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 21, 2010)

My Replies and My Threads are back, I'm Happy, thanks Horse


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2010)

Under quick links I would like to see "my posts" back please. I have a couple of builds I started long a go I will be updating when I finish my current GB's. It sure was easier to find them in there. Possible???? Bill


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2010)

We are worse than a bunch of four year olds. Sorry Horse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Wwwwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!*


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> By the way Horse, is it possible to get this one  turned the right way?


Good question...I've been using the correct one I posted a few years ago:






The url for it is http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...157d1232310183-smilies-icon_salute_proper.gif


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Good question...I've been using the correct one I posted a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been using my photobucket one.




I have it my sig to make it easier to find, no need to log in to Photobucket to get it.
http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr153/wheelsup_cavu/Funny/Smiley_3/Salute_Smiley_Standard.gif


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah...way ahead of you on that one...I just stashed the URL to my proper salute (and my holiday sigs) in my forum's private message box...lol


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2010)

Look for new forum templates around January 1st 2011. Good things for those who wait!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Always worth the wait Horse.... Doing a great job mate, thanks!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't mean it to sound like I was blubbering about the my posts" link. Honest! It's just a very convenient link for finding forgotten posts is all. horse, how could we ask for a more dedicated administrator???? We couldn't. You help make the forum what it is, and it is Tops. Bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking forward to it Horse and thanks a million


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks mate for the "My Threads/My Replies" link return........ 
Like I said, without a good administrator we don't have a good forum...

Bill


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2010)

Horse, suggestion: I've noticed several times that people respond to a thread that is months or even years old thinking that it is current. I know that there is a date already on the threads but could you make it more prominent or in a different color?


----------



## javlin (Jan 21, 2011)

is something happening now as I type ???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, the format changes when I go from page to page.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2011)

I see the new Yorumla Blue style choice at the bottom of the page. I like the layout! Subtle, but I like it.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 22, 2011)

Horse, not trying to pry but yesterday a post was made about this site being listed but google as a dangerous to your computer site due to malware. are you free to disclose what is going on and is there a malware problem?


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jan 24, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Horse, not trying to pry but yesterday a post was made about this site being listed but google as a dangerous to your computer site due to malware. are you free to disclose what is going on and is there a malware problem?



I get the same thing. If I go to this site from google I get the old
"website is harmful to your computer"

also, somewhat annoying, is that everytime I visit here, I must hit refresh otherwise it will never show any new posts. or I have to hit the compatibility icon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 30, 2011)

P-40K-5 said:


> I get the same thing. If I go to this site from google I get the old
> "website is harmful to your computer"
> 
> also, somewhat annoying, is that everytime I visit here, I must hit refresh otherwise it will never show any new posts. or I have to hit the compatibility icon.



That was caused by an ad that linked to an infected site, this site itself is not infected. However, since the ad appeared on this site, Google spazzed and flagged it, too. I use Firefox, and just unchecked the Tool that blocks reported attack sites. I have my AV set to scan my PC every night, and its given nothing but clean bills of health. Just don't click on any ads! Mods/Horse are working to get Google to reset our website so we don't show up as an infected site anymore.

I've always had to hit refresh to show new posts, I guess I've just gotten used to it. Most message forums are the same way; live chat rooms auto-update.

My question is, is there ever going to be a banner and those cool photo-links (for lack of better terminology other than "thingamajiggers") associated with the Yorumla Blue style? I like that color better, but have grown to enjoy the banner and all the extra links included at the top of the main page.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, the new style is pretty cool.


----------

